# SAN, virtualization, cloud, docker, devops, agile = scams



## azathoth (Jul 18, 2017)

This is my sincere opinion.

Esp after seeing mogileFS
and reading more on www.cat-v.org

Run a ha-proxy box maybe with varnish with pf for firewall and nat cache and load balancing
then run your apps on boxes runninf bsd

no virtual machine crap

just 3 tier or hek even 2 tier horizontally scalable setup.

use 10gigE or 100gig E

mogileFS

etc

www.prevayler.org www.happstack.com bigtable hypertable seem fine except for java poison in some...

postgresql I guess if u really need a sql db, chances are you might not.

pharo.org and swi prolog also options........

keep things simple to they run for years without problems

This is my dream.

NOt the current overly complex developer unicorn messy bloated wonderlands of careerism and other bs....


----------

